# Worst dtg printer ever!!!!



## a.santos (Aug 23, 2008)

DTG Printer TEXJET BY POLYPRINT Greece!!!! Worst assistance ever (by so far!!): POLYPRINT dealers. None of them with enough or none training. If you need assistance (they refuse it to me) be ready to wait and wait and wait until your business goes down (happened to me). When they decide to show up, they look at the machine the same way my 90 year-old Gran-Mama lookes at a computer (no idea what kind of "animal" this is!!). You should see the ONLY ONE "technician" (that word makes lough) that exists in my country (Portugal). Imagine that(!!!!): Polyprint's technician Nikos had to come from Greece just to repair my machine (last June), first thing he said: "this guy (their technician in Portugal) is idiot and stupid" . His repair lasted 2 weeks until it broke down again!! PLAY IT SAFE, KEEP AWAY FROM THESE PEOPLE!!!


----------

